# call of duty 5!!!!!!



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

its coming in november and they are back to ww2. check the trailer from this link http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/c/codworldatwar/ looks good to me.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cant wait mate COD4 is awesome COD5 must be crazy.


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

it has vehicles and everything in it this time but uses the same graphics engine so we can expect some awesome shots


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

looks good, flamethrower looks like a weapon for noobs tho
Tom


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

two things worry me

1, its not infinity ward making it,its Trearch 
2,it back to the old school weapons 

its the guys who made cod 3 (very poor in comparison to cod2 and 4) and i really think world war 2 has been done to death now.cod 4 was a quantum leap foward in FPS,this is possibly a step back and the inclusion of being able to use vehicles will only church it up for so long imho.

I`m still playing cod4 regulary after buying it on the day of release,unbelievable value for money :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

agreed. ww2 has been done to death. i'm wary, but they will get slated if it doesnt live up to cod 4. i was hoping for the vietnam theme that was rumoured.


----------



## thermoacc (Jun 24, 2008)

Vietnam, that would be excellent!...At least decent weapons would be available. That`s the worst thing with WW2 games. If they just kept the same themes and upped the graphics and gameplay a little, I would defiantly get a copy. Hope they add a cover mode to the controls in the next one too!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Griff said:


> looks good, flamethrower looks like a weapon for noobs tho
> Tom


Theres no such thing as 'noob' weapons

Only sore losers

Have to say this game looks ace, a different take on the usual ww2 scenarios!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

cant wait either, looks like an early b'day present for me


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

silverback said:


> two things worry me
> 
> 1, its not infinity ward making it,its Trearch
> 2,it back to the old school weapons
> ...


Im with you mate, needs to be kept modern day or near future and by infinity ward. Hopefully Treacrh have done their homework big time


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I must mirror a few of the opinions above. Each version is done in turn by Infinity Ward and Treyarch.

COD4 was awesome and in fairness had some server issues when it first came out online on the PS3 

Although the trailer looks fairly decent, it is once again WWII. This means that we have to go back to those weapons after getting to use M4's, G36's, Barrett's etc - which I personally don't like.

And WWII as many people have already said has been done to death. I think a lot of people will be disappointed at this.

Dan


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

little said about PC, prefer my games with a keyboard


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking forwad to it going back to WW2, i havent had enough time playing COD4 to like it.
They could deffanatly try something new but surely there is only so much you can do with an army first person shooter.
Unless they were going futuristic (if thats how you spell it lol)


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

agree with comments that WW2 has seen its day but stil awesome games and storylines etc. COD4 was the best FPS i have played since Farcry. I would love to see a new COD in the modern age.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

love cod 4 cant wait for cod 5

dont really care what its based on gonna buy it anyway:thumb:


----------

